# ReyLight Ti LAN with Winter Frost finish and ano'd.



## hbk_rey

Ready to ship. 


Nichia 219c 4000k: 
10 trits slots, 79$, (no ano'd)
16 trits slots, 84$. Ano'd = 134$


XPL 6500K, max 800 lumens,
10 trits slots, 84$, (no ano'd)
16 trits slots, 89$. Ano'd = 139$


Ano'd Ti washer = 4$, fits LAN and Pineapple. 


Trits available: yellow, red, orange, purple, white, pink 
6$/pc, add 5$ for installation.


ice blue and green will be back in stock in 1st week of Nov.




Specs:
ReyLight Ti LAN V3
Material: Solid titanium (Ti-6Al-4V / Grade 5)
LED: 4000K Nichia 219C high CRI (Color Rendering Index)
Reverse polarity protection
LVP (low voltage protection) for Li-ion battery
Temperature control to avoid overheating problems
Anti-reflective coated lens
Aluminum alloy orange peel reflector
Easy clicky switch operation
Tail-stand capability
Pocket clip 
Dimensions: 3.8 x 0.8 in (9.7 x 2.1 cm)
Weight: 2.3 oz (65 g) without battery
Green GITD O-ring


Easy operation:
Click to turn on, tap to cycle modes.
Click again to turn off.
Starts at moon everytime by default. 8 quick taps will activate the memory function. 
It will remember the last used mode. Another 8 taps will turn off the memory. 




Paypal: [email protected]


1 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


2 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


3 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


4 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


5 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


6 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


output chart by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


ano'd by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


ano'd 1 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr



Reverse clip


reverse clip by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


washer1 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


washer2 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


clip--clipless by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Ti washer by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## saypat

how many modes are there? Any strobe?

what does ano'd or o ano'd mean?

thank you


----------



## hbk_rey

saypat said:


> how many modes are there? Any strobe?
> 
> what does ano'd or o ano'd mean?
> 
> thank you



Anodize. 4 modes, no strobe.


----------



## emu124

for a Ti LAN Midnight-Echo Nichia 219C :devil:


----------



## Nokoff

What battery does this take? Edit: went to the site saw it’s AA sized and takes li ion.

What is the “winter finish”?

Are all the reflector Orings green? Any other colors such as clear? 

Is the ti washer a spacer for when you don’t use a clip? And can you post a pic with the tailcap off please. 

Can we pick where to place the color trits if we mix and match? 

What size trit vials are they?

The web site has zero customization options so I have to ask, and I may have more questions[emoji4]


----------



## emu124

It takes AA + 14500... see the output chart


----------



## Yamabigdog

Do the anodized come with a protective coating? How easily is that finish scratched or wiped off? I will be ordering one when you get the green and ice blue tritium back in stock.


----------



## hbk_rey

Yamabigdog said:


> Do the anodized come with a protective coating? How easily is that finish scratched or wiped off? I will be ordering one when you get the green and ice blue tritium back in stock.



Shipped a few dozens in April, havn’t received any report yet. the anodize is so far so good, anyway, a flashlight won't last forever. Aluminum anodize also wipe off, right? 

They can be gone realy fast. It's better to place order and pick the pattern now, and I will add green/ ice blue in early Nov.


----------



## hbk_rey

Nokoff said:


> What battery does this take? Edit: went to the site saw it’s AA sized and takes li ion.
> 
> What is the “winter finish”?
> 
> Are all the reflector Orings green? Any other colors such as clear?
> 
> Is the ti washer a spacer for when you don’t use a clip? And can you post a pic with the tailcap off please.
> 
> Can we pick where to place the color trits if we mix and match?
> 
> What size trit vials are they?
> 
> The web site has zero customization options so I have to ask, and I may have more questions[emoji4]



Winter Frost is just a name, it is bead blasted finish. The old batch has a darker color. 
Ti washer is for clip-less use. 
Only green GITD Oring.
1.5*6mm trits, you can chose the colors and positions, I do the installation.


----------



## hbk_rey

emu124 said:


> for a Ti LAN Midnight-Echo Nichia 219C :devil:


Thanks for the order.


----------



## Nokoff

Thanks Rey for the clarifications. I really like that it’s bead blasted. I know what you mean about darker ti, I have one..the brightness of this new one is very eye catching. 

With a name like Winter Frost it’s begging for ice blue or white. I have just about every color trit they make but I don’t think I own any white so I have to consider that one. I can see yellow really well but then I’d have to nickname it “yellow snow”!

I’ll hit you up shortly.


----------



## hbk_rey

Nokoff said:


> Thanks Rey for the clarifications. I really like that it’s bead blasted. I know what you mean about darker ti, I have one..the brightness of this new one is very eye catching.
> 
> With a name like Winter Frost it’s begging for ice blue or white. I have just about every color trit they make but I don’t think I own any white so I have to consider that one. I can see yellow really well but then I’d have to nickname it “yellow snow”!
> 
> I’ll hit you up shortly.



White and ice blue alternation is great on the tail.


----------



## Nokoff

Hi Rey, 

Would you please PM me a final price for a Winter Frost in Nichia flavor with you installing 16 trits. 
3 Ice blue up front 
12 alternating ice blue/white in the back 
One ice blue in the switch
One baby blue washer. I do want the clip too. 

I’m in the USA 
I know the ice blue is on order, no rush 
Thanks!


----------



## hbk_rey

Nokoff said:


> Hi Rey,
> 
> Would you please PM me a final price for a Winter Frost in Nichia flavor with you installing 16 trits.
> 3 Ice blue up front
> 12 alternating ice blue/white in the back
> One ice blue in the switch
> One baby blue washer. I do want the clip too.
> 
> I’m in the USA
> I know the ice blue is on order, no rush
> Thanks!



Sent, thanks.


----------



## bmstrong

Can anyone link to a good long term review of this series of lights? Any versions of this series of lights without the multi tritium tail end, just a solid tail cap? Any in the darker color from the old batch? Does using the spacer only compromise the water resistance?


----------



## hbk_rey

bmstrong said:


> Can anyone link to a good long term review of this series of lights? Any versions of this series of lights without the multi tritium tail end, just a solid tail cap? Any in the darker color from the old batch? Does using the spacer only compromise the water resistance?



You can consider it as aluminum anodize. They will wear out someday. No sold tailcap. Old darker color has all gone. The Ti spacer will do nothing harm to water resistance.


----------



## Nokoff

hbk_rey said:


> You can consider it as aluminum anodize. They will wear out someday. No sold tailcap. Old darker color has all gone. The Ti spacer will do nothing harm to water resistance.



Did you mean the non-ti tailcap is anodized aluminum. On the ti host the tailcap is ti as well right?


----------



## hbk_rey

Nokoff said:


> Did you mean the non-ti tailcap is anodized aluminum. On the ti host the tailcap is ti as well right?



I meant Ti ano is like aluminum ano. They both wear out. Tailcap is ti. I made a few custom non-trits-slots hosts, none left now. 
Check below pic:


QQ截图20180808155453 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## hbk_rey

Reverse clip


reverse clip by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


washer1 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


washer2 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


clip--clipless by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Ti washer by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## Nokoff

Placed my order. Super stoked! 

Have to wait on the trits so no pics for a bit. 

I know I’m going to love it. The 14500 form factor is my favorite for ti. It’s just a perfectly sized ti torch. 

Is it wrong to already plan to hold it and stare at it?


----------



## [email protected]

Can i order extender for this flashlight ?


----------



## [email protected]

hbk_rey said:


> Anodize. 4 modes, no strobe.


 I want one flashlight without anodized, but with extentor tube !


----------



## hbk_rey

[email protected] said:


> I want one flashlight without anodized, but with extentor tube !



I have made a few extension to use 2* AA batteries. I can still find one, but the old darker color might not match this new one.


QQ截图20180615105807 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you ! I will take this complect


----------



## Nokoff

I ordered a pizza today and it came with some flashlight 

The weather around here is overcast and cruddy with a chance of more cruddy and overcast weather so I don’t have any pics in natural light to do it justice yet. What I can offer is some pics of Rey’s perfect trit work. 

Winter Frost is here! Trit’s are ice blue and white, with nothing but a Nichia to keep it warm. ..















Thank you Rey! This outstanding custom torch will be the highlight of my collection!


----------



## hbk_rey

Thanks for the pics, glad you like it.


----------



## TheBlazer

@hbk_rey Can I still get in on this?!?


----------



## hbk_rey

TheBlazer said:


> @hbk_rey Can I still get in on this?!?


Yes, email/paypal [email protected]


----------



## Rstype

Edit: really cool light. 
I’m hoping to order one in the near future for now gonna have to wait


----------



## Nimitz68

Email sent inquiring as to the availability of this light. Thanks.


----------



## Nimitz68

I was lucky enough to snag two of the ReyLight V3 Ti LAN with Winter Frost finish from a popular site's drop yesterday. It was fast and furious as all were sold out within less than one hour of becoming available. I should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Nimitz68

My ReyLight V3 Ti LAN Winter Frost finish lights arrived today. Very, very nice. An excellent complement to my V3 Brass Pineapple.


----------



## djans1397

Are any of these still available?


----------



## Nimitz68

djans1397 said:


> Are any of these still available?



I believe they are still available on the manufacturer's website.


----------



## djans1397

Nimitz68 said:


> I believe they are still available on the manufacturer's website.



I can only find the Massdrop sales. Any links?


----------



## Tejasandre

There’s one for sale on a knife forum


----------



## Nimitz68

djans1397 said:


> I can only find the Massdrop sales. Any links?



I hope it is alright to post this since Rey is a CPF member/vendor:

https://www.reylight.net

Mods, please feel free to edit as necessary, and my apologies in advance.


----------



## hbk_rey

djans1397 said:


> Are any of these still available?



Sorry for late reply. wash in holiday. Yes, there are some available.


----------



## Shaggy

Are these still available?


----------



## hbk_rey

Shaggy said:


> Are these still available?



Yes, available. please pm, or email [email protected]


----------



## paddling_man

PM & Email sent.


----------

